# Texas Rainbow Trout



## parabol (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey all - I know this isn't the freshwater forum, but I would rather ask fellow flyfisherman a flyfishing question. I've been flyfishing western colorado for as long as I can remember and am just now learning that TPW actually stocks a lot of trout annually in texas rivers and lakes. It sounds like the best location is behind Canyon Lake on the Guadalupe River. I would like to try this sometime, especially since I've brought the flyrod home from the Colorado cabin. Any thoughts on location, best time of year and flies to throw in the Guadalupe would be greatly appreciated.

Second, does anyone know if these fish actually die off in the hot part of the summer? I would assume if they are putting in close to 18,000 fish a year that some of them have to survive.

Thanks.


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey,

I am not trout expert but live around there and have gone a few times. They put them in numerous places between the Canyon Dam and New Braunfels. You can access these places off River Road outside of NB. The flow is low right now so I dont think they are releasing right now. Trout Unlimited has some property leased along River Road where there are some deep pools. I have fished right across from that at the River Oaks Subdivision Park. We caught a few on Olive beaded wooly boogers. There is a locked gate there now. If you want a better chance to catch something go out to the Shanto Ranch. They have private romote access and stock their own trout. 

I think most of the trout die except the ones that live right under the Canyon dam.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

The gaudalupe is a great nymphing river and the best time of year is about nov-apr to really get into the trout. That is the time of year when they do most of the stocking. They stock roughly 16 miles of river i believe with one 3 mile section that is considered the "trophy" section. You can catch some really nice trout in there and its amazing how well they fight for stockies. If i were you the best thing to do would be contact Kevin Stubbs of Expedition-outfitters and fish with him for a day or two. He knows a lot about the area and can put you on fish. There are a decent amount of trout in the "trophy" section that do carry over due to trout unlimited's effort to keep the canyon lake **** running at a certain cfs to provide oxygen to the water and keep it somewhat at the right temperature. However, with the drought this year i do wonder how many will carry over. Hope that helps


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Check this out.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Check out the Guadalupe River Trout Unlimited Page. grtu.org 

This drought is going to be very tough on the fish. I fish there on occasion, it is usually pretty crowded on weekends. Your best bet is to go on a weekday. I did see a lot of pictures this year of some 20" plus fish. They are in there.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Tube hatch is in full swing, use #4 can of miller lite smothered with BBQ sauce to attract the big girls. Summer fishing litterly sucks, flows next to nothing but the scenery down river on Comal is a different story!


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

They only started stocking in '68, so we don't really know much about the fishery.
(You might want to man up from the dinks you catch in Colorado).
Google is your friend.
(Ish, why the heII did you make me long back in here?)


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*Parabol*

Hey parabol, are you from western coloraodo?


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

The closest you can get to great trout fishing from Dallas(2.5 hours drive) is Broken Bow, The Lower Mountain Fork River. Except for the next 2 months while they do repairs. Bald Eagles, tons of Deer , Hogs, and lots of other wildlife are seen on a daily basis. Most days you will see a hatch happen 2 times a day. With big 20 plus inch Browns and Rainbows to be caught. Even Walleye and Smallmouth bass will inhabit the river. Expecially since they are releasing a lot of water into the river for the next 2 months or so. Lots of nice Walleye and Smallies get sucked down to the river. Something nice to take back to camp.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

My 6 year old pulled out a 19 inch trout just below the horseshoe. It was beautiful. I too have concerns what this drought, and almost zero discharge, is going to do to the residing population. 

The fish was caught last Spring in the "trophy zone" where there is a limit of one fish caught on articial only per day. We made the limit, but my son was fishing with an earthworm, so we had to throw it back.

fangard


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently read that they have naturally spawning trout that live in Mckittrick canyon in Guadalupe Mountains NP in west texas. I also read that fishing for them is not allowed. Wonder why TU is not involved trying to make this a fishable area!?!?!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

For what it's worth, stuudies have shown the trout that are stocked are breeding and carrying over until the next year. Deep holes produce year around and the biggest RB I have ever caught was indeed caught in that river. Good times, need a yak to get to the honey holes but 20 -60 fish a day are common during the winter months. It is a lot different fishing than Col. or Wy. Watch the release speed, it will keep you from showing up and having to turnaround on a wasted trip. It is a long drive from Houston. Good luck. You will enjoy it.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, in past years there have been "holdovers". After the depressing Central Texas drought, which I don't think is even officially over yet, I am guessing there is a virtual wipeout of holdovers. Depending on where you are in Texas, many folks up here near DFW run to Oklahoma for a fix on a regular basis. Broken Bow is the prominent site, and I have an up-to-date thread running on my site about the construction and destruction at that site. There is also the Blue River, but don't tell anybody about that one. Send me a PM if you want to see that thread. Where are you located? SD


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

We were at the river over Thanksgiving and caught a couple of nice sized trout. both ran just over 18 inches. Looks like at least some made it. Those, plus the additional stocking should make the fishing nice this winter/spring.


----------



## starboardside (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't see how any of the trout would have survived considering they prefer cold / cool water temperatures. Flagguard are you sure you caught 18 inch trout over the Thanksgiving? Maybe they were turkeys?


----------

